# Archery Outpost GRAND OPENING



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

*We're open every day, and close to 3 major freeways. We have a 
big"cafe" where you can get a coffee, eat your lunch, play chess, and watch the shooters from the upstairs balcony.
Our repair-shop is where Bernie, our "Bow Whisperer" tunes bows and makes awesome strings.
We're Super-sized, carpeted, well lit, and we use Bulldog targets and Bowtree bow racks. There are worktables for your equipment and rocking chairs for your behind. 
Lots of parking and we're wheelchair-friendly *


http://archeryoutpost.net/


----------



## Chubby Tuna (Jan 22, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Just a couple blocks from home. Congratulations on the new store.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

when I am in the area I will stop by

:darkbeer:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

congrats on the new store


----------



## tatso7 (Mar 10, 2006)

Bernie "the bow whisperer". Is he the same Bernie that works at Orange County Archery ?


----------



## Budd (Jan 15, 2010)

Going to stop by again today with the kids. Nice place. It's huge!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

tatso7 said:


> Bernie "the bow whisperer". Is he the same Bernie that works at Orange County Archery ?


The one and only. He's now at Archery Outpost. They got the best!


----------



## bruinjay (Aug 14, 2010)

Spent 3 full days with Bernie-- Fiancee in tow. What an incredible mentor to a fledgling archer. FIRST CLASS service at fair prices. Family-oriented vibe. Great store. I plan on becoming a regular! Thanks!


----------

